# ILF info please



## devolve (Jul 17, 2019)

Looking at buying a new bow strictly for hunting. Wanting something I can go back and forth on light limbs and heavier limbs. I have a shoulder injury that comes and goes. I have been eyeing the Hoyt dorado maybe. I want something I don’t mind throwing around and getting scratched up. 

Thanks


----------



## hambone76 (Jul 17, 2019)

The Dorado is a great bow, but it isn’t an ILF bow. I’m not sure about the Hoyt Buffalo, but I know that the Satori is ILF.
My Dorado is 55# @ 28” and I don’t have lighter limbs for it, but you are welcome to try it out if you are able to do so.


----------



## Dennis (Jul 17, 2019)

Those are nice bows


----------



## Dennis (Jul 17, 2019)

Look at Lancaster archery they have a bunch of ILF risers and then figure out what limbs you want


----------



## hambone76 (Jul 17, 2019)

https://hoyt.com/recurve-bows/recurve-hunting-bows


----------



## hambone76 (Jul 17, 2019)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Hoyt-Buffalo-Recurve-Bow-40lbs-/223583717240

There’s a Hoyt Buffalo on eBay right now.


----------



## Todd Cook (Jul 17, 2019)

I think Ilf's live in trees and make cookies......


----------



## devolve (Jul 17, 2019)

Thanks for the info guys. I’ll do a bit more lookin tonight. 

Todd, I believe I have some of those on the counter in my kitchen.


----------



## Dennis (Jul 17, 2019)

I prefer the Dalaa it is a more secure connection and I believe it's quieter. You use a ILF limb you just change out the fitting and it's easy


----------



## hambone76 (Jul 17, 2019)

Dennis, if you do an ILF conversion on a Dorado, do you have any way to adjust tiller, like on the Satori?


----------



## Dennis (Jul 17, 2019)

You should be able to. Go over to trad talk they are a world of knowledge on those bows and they can tell you how to covert and everything


----------



## devolve (Jul 17, 2019)

I have looked through all the Lancaster risers..........sooooo many don’t know where to go. 

RMSG has: 
1- used buffalo #50 for $550
2- used satori 19” riser only for $35”


----------



## Wbarfiel (Jul 17, 2019)

I have a TradTech Titan from Lancaster archery that is a sweet riser. Currently I’m running the New DAS bamboo core Longbow limbs from 3rivers archery but also use TradTech carbon wood recurve limbs when I’m feeling froggy, the simplicity of swapping limbs are easy and hassle free.


----------



## frankwright (Jul 18, 2019)

I heard rumors a Bear White Tail II Warfed riser will be in the TBG Banquet raffle!


----------



## Jake Allen (Jul 18, 2019)

hambone76 said:


> Dennis, if you do an ILF conversion on a Dorado, do you have any way to adjust tiller, like on the Satori?


Yes: adjust the tiller bolts. I believe The Dorado riser is really just an Excel Riser with formula spacing.


----------



## brownitisdown (Jul 18, 2019)

Buy a trade tech and you happy with what you are looking for I am a Hoyt shooter and I tell you Hoyt isn't what you are looking for trad tech is what you looking for


----------



## devolve (Jul 19, 2019)

brownitisdown said:


> Buy a trade tech and you happy with what you are looking for I am a Hoyt shooter and I tell you Hoyt isn't what you are looking for trad tech is what you looking for



Thanks for the info. What are the differences?


----------



## Dennis (Jul 19, 2019)

Trad Tech is a ILF connection the Hoyt has a proprietary connection for Hoyt limbs only. Both are good but you have a bigger choice of limbs with ILF fittings. Then there is a Dalaa riser that takes there proprietary fittings but those are easy to change to ILF or back.


----------



## Dennis (Jul 19, 2019)

First you need to figure out which riser you like then buy limbs to fit and you will be happy with any of them


----------



## devolve (Jul 19, 2019)

Thinking about a satori riser. I like the radius shelf over the flat shelf on the Trad tech. 

Thoughts on this?


----------



## Dennis (Jul 19, 2019)

devolve said:


> Thinking about a satori riser. I like the radius shelf over the flat shelf on the Trad tech.
> 
> Thoughts on this?


Myself I would go with the Satori or a Dalaa but that's just me if at all possible try to handle both before you buy


----------



## Wbarfiel (Jul 19, 2019)

Here’s two pics of my TradTech one with recurve and another with the das longbow limbs


----------



## devolve (Jul 19, 2019)

Dennis said:


> Myself I would go with the Satori or a Dalaa but that's just me if at all possible try to handle both before you buy



I had a Dalaa years ago and loved it. I’m thinking the satori would be the best bet because it’s an ILF and I can get limbs anywhere. 
What is the process for converting the dalaa to ILF?


----------



## devolve (Jul 19, 2019)

Wbarfiel said:


> Here’s two pics of my TradTech one with recurve and another with the das longbow limbs


That’s a good looking bow!


----------



## hambone76 (Jul 19, 2019)

A radiused shelf will definitely minimize arrow to bow contact.


----------



## Dennis (Jul 20, 2019)

devolve said:


> I had a Dalaa years ago and loved it. I’m thinking the satori would be the best bet because it’s an ILF and I can get limbs anywhere.
> What is the process for converting the dalaa to ILF?


It's just adapter plates


----------



## Dennis (Jul 20, 2019)

I like the Dalaa connection better than ILF but that's just me. I just buy ILF limbs and change the fittings in them only takes a couple of minutes


----------



## devolve (Jul 20, 2019)

Dennis said:


> I like the Dalaa connection better than ILF but that's just me. I just buy ILF limbs and change the fittings in them only takes a couple of minutes



So you change the ILF limb to the dalaa riser not the riser to ILF?
Very interesting.........would like to see the process some time sir.


----------



## Dennis (Jul 20, 2019)

devolve said:


> So you change the ILF limb to the dalaa riser not the riser to ILF?
> Very interesting.........would like to see the process some time sir.


Try to utube it all you need is a bench vice  and a couple of minutes.


----------



## AllAmerican (Aug 2, 2019)

I have killed 3 animals with my 19" Hoyt Satori.  I customized the handle with some sanding and refinishing.   I did some competition shooting as well.  It's a great bow for the money.  The paint may chip, but it's a fun bow to bang around.


----------



## AllAmerican (Aug 2, 2019)




----------

